# Random golf pics from today [56k, why not]



## Chris (May 6, 2007)

The first tee:






Makin' the metalface. 





Makin' the "That last shot sucked, and now my lie does too." face. 





And some pics of the course, since it's beautiful. 





























And a pointless 5MB video of me nailing one off of the 6th tee. Teeshots on hills: always .

http://www.sevenstring.org/chris/golfames.wmv


----------



## zimbloth (May 6, 2007)

Was a beautiful day today. I played yesterday. I'm terrible though. What course was that?


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2007)

Amesbury CC, up north.


----------



## fathead (May 6, 2007)

I've got a bachelor party golf outing next weekend. I pretty much suck, about two stunning drives, and a million strange diagonals per round. The upside to my technique is that I find a lot of free golf balls while wandering around in the trees.


----------



## Shawn (May 6, 2007)

Beautiful pics! It was a gorgeous day.


----------

